# Uber drivers can deny LGBT pax in West Virginia



## Eric K (Dec 28, 2014)

http://www.advocate.com/business/2016/2/15/states-lawmakers-say-uber-drivers-can-skip-lgbt-people


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Have had plenty of lbgtqrdhkvg people. They've always been friendly, no problems.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> Have had plenty of lbgtqrdhkvg people. They've always been friendly, no problems.


I know lgbtq

But what the heck is rdhkvg?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I was thinking he had a seizure while typing.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

They keep adding letters at the end of it and I have no idea what any of it means . 

First it was lgbt. Then it was lgbtq. Now they've added like five more


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

So what are you supposed to do? You pull up to the address and ask the customer if he/she/it/they/shimself is an Alphabet Person?

Not all Alphabet People act like RuPaul. You would never know for most of them unless someone told you.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Eric K said:


> http://www.advocate.com/business/2016/2/15/states-lawmakers-say-uber-drivers-can-skip-lgbt-people


The United States 5th Circuit Court of Appeals ruled back in June that any business can deny service to anyone of certain gender based on religious beliefs. This is nothing new.

Just how everyone has the right to be gay, homosexual, transtesticle or whatever the hell is the new binary gender than everyone has that same right to live a lifestyle free from that crap. I guess it just like the alcohol free sections in NFL stadiums.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Once again the Religious Right have manfully and decisively solved a problem that nobody had. I hope that they can find something in the Bible that lets me deny service to everyone born on February 19th. Because that date really bugs me, you know. For religious reasons, of course.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Well at least you can legally tell them to screw off when they are the annoying type of gay.


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> They keep adding letters at the end of it and I have no idea what any of it means .
> 
> First it was lgbt. Then it was lgbtq. Now they've added like five more


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...nstream-acceptance-of-gays-bac-1819566014/amp


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

We should be able to reject anyone for any reason, and we don't have to tell that reason. Personally I would reject random people just to keep everyone and check so they know who needs who in this equation, and realize it's a privilege to get a ride, not a right. Also, passengers shouldn't be able to rate. But then they would just file complaints. Can't win with disgusting humanity.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

"Support for allowing discrimination was led by delegate Tom Fast, a Republican representing Fayette..."

There's the cracker who is never getting in my car.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Have you ever met a vegan who didn't remind you every 8 seconds that they were a vegan?

Lesbians have always tipped well.


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Have you ever met a vegan who didn't remind you every 8 seconds that they were a vegan?
> 
> Lesbians have always tipped well.


I can confirm. Some over tip.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Alison Chains said:


> Once again the Religious Right have manfully and decisively solved a problem that nobody had. I hope that they can find something in the Bible that lets me deny service to everyone born on February 19th. Because that date really bugs me, you know. For religious reasons, of course.


It's not just the religious right that does that kind of thing. It's a politician thing to try knee-jerk solutions to non-existent problems. Our hyper-liberal Miami Beach City Commission just tried one such idiotic act.

South Beach is an intergalactic party destination, and this spring we had three shootings during big events. One of the shootings actually didn't occur in South Beach, it occurred at the Fontainebleau Hotel, which is 30 blocks north. All three of the shootings occurred approximately 6 PM. There were some rather remote similarities in the shootings, but to explore those would be racist.

So...to stamp out this crime wave, the commission put an issue on the ballot to stop liquor sales at 2 AM. 

Interestingly, they didn't have the balls to just change the ordinance, which they have the authority to do. That would have meant taking responsibility for their actions. The area covered by the change was NOT the whole beach, and of course it did NOT include the Fontainebleau -- it was just the most touristy area.

Fortunately, people pointed out that

stopping liquor sales at 2 AM (SoBe doesn't START until midnight!) would put thousands of people out of work
drinkers would just move a few blocks north
the proposal had nothing to do with the actual hours of the shootings
none of the shootings were related to drinking in any way -- one was a parking dispute, the one at the Fontainebleau was a revenge attack
As usual, the good residents of Miami Beach have more common sense than their politicians and the proposal was defeated 2:1.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Of course news like this comes out of the backwoods of West Virginia. Too much inbreeding has caused serious mental illnesses to percolate. Haven't you seen how all the white locals are starting to look like rat faced humans?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> We should be able to reject anyone for any reason, and we don't have to tell that reason. Personally I would reject random people just to keep everyone and check so they know who needs who in this equation, and realize it's a privilege to get a ride, not a right. Also, passengers shouldn't be able to rate. But then they would just file complaints. Can't win with disgusting humanity.


One if the reasons Uber supporters claimed taxi drivers were "so bad" was because they would pick and choose who they'd allow in their car. Now that Goobers have a few miles logged, seems they're turning into the drivers they used as an excuse for the need for Goober.

"Hypocrite." Research the word.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> One if the reasons Uber supporters claimed taxi drivers were "so bad" was because they would pick and choose who they'd allow in their car. Now that Goobers have a few miles logged, seems they're turning into the drivers they used as an excuse for the need for Goober.
> 
> "Hypocrite." Research the word.


I never claimed taxis to be bad though. What other people say and do has nothing to do with me.

"Assumption." Research the word.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

JimKE said:


> ...it occurred at the Fontainebleau Hotel, which is 30 blocks north.


Back in the day the Fontainebleau was the place to go for Rat Pack adoring Mafiosi. Now it's the go to place for gangsta rappas. The difference is that la Cosa Nostra followed a code of civil conduct, whereas the new crowd's code is to just let everything hang out, visually, aurally, idiotically.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Blatherskite said:


> Back in the day the Fontainebleau was the place to go for Rat Pack adoring Mafiosi. Now it's the go to place for gangsta rappas. The difference is that la Cosa Nostra followed a code of civil conduct, whereas the new crowd's code is to just let everything hang out, visually, aurally, idiotically.


Naw. The Fontainebleau is still VERY high-end. They just spent $10-$11 MILLION remodeling _the club_ in the hotel (Liv), and tables there are $2,000 and up.

The rap artists have enough money to stay anywhere they want, and the couple that I've driven have been fine. But you are right about that particular shooting. Two people waiting to leave for a Rolling Loud after-party were the victims. Both survived and the two shooters escaped.


----------



## Cavsfan23 (Oct 29, 2015)

But if we skip a ride because pax has a dog we get deactivated


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

JimKE said:


> It's not just the religious right that does that kind of thing. It's a politician thing to try knee-jerk solutions to non-existent problems. Our hyper-liberal Miami Beach City Commission just tried one such idiotic act.
> 
> South Beach is an intergalactic party destination, and this spring we had three shootings during big events. One of the shootings actually didn't occur in South Beach, it occurred at the Fontainebleau Hotel, which is 30 blocks north. All three of the shootings occurred approximately 6 PM. There were some rather remote similarities in the shootings, but to explore those would be racist.
> 
> So...to stamp out this crime wave, the commission put an issue on the ballot to stop liquor sales at 2 AM.


Oh, quite. I'm just noting that the roving gangs of flaming queens menacing the Uber drivers of Morgantown with their, uhhh, feather boas?, must have become quite an issue if it needed government intervention.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Eric K said:


> http://www.advocate.com/business/2016/2/15/states-lawmakers-say-uber-drivers-can-skip-lgbt-people


Yes, but what if they have a service animal with them? Can you still deny the ride?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JimKE said:


> It's a politician thing to try knee-jerk solutions to non-existent problems.


This is just what politicians on both sides of the aisle (and in between and on the fringes).

They invent a "problem" .

They proceed to "solve" it.

They pat themselves on the back for coming up with "solutions".

They extend their arms for applause.

They extend their hand for money.

They demand your vote because they are "problem solvers" and the other guys _*"ain't"*_.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Ribak said:


> Yes, but what if they have a service animal with them? Can you still deny the ride?


They just need to create accounts for the animals whose owners they will accompany. It would be funny to see the dog wagging its tail goodbye to the master left on the pavement. Not civilized, but funny.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Alison Chains said:


> Oh, quite. I'm just noting that the roving gangs of flaming queens menacing the Uber drivers of Morgantown with their, uhhh, feather boas?, must have become quite an issue if it needed government intervention.


Yeah...and at the STATE level!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Blatherskite said:


> Back in the day the Fontainebleau was the place to go for Rat Pack adoring Mafiosi.


The pool at the Fontainebleau Hotel was the setting for the greatest prediction in sports history. On a sunny January day back in 1970 New York Jets quarterback Joe Willie "Weak Knees" Namath guaranteed victory in Super Bowl III over the heavily favored Don Shula coached Baltimore Colts. Shula with his NFL record 347 wins said that Super Bowl III was his greatest defeat.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Here's a math problem:
A West Virginia couple move to California, establish residency, then get a divorce.

...Are they still brother and sister???


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The pool at the Fontainebleau Hotel was the setting for the greatest prediction in sports history. On a sunny January day back in 1970 New York Jets quarterback Joe Willie "Weak Knees" Namath guaranteed victory in Super Bowl III over the heavily favored Don Shula coached Baltimore Colts. Shula with his NFL record 347 wins said that Super Bowl III was his greatest defeat.


Seal team 5 is a joke. Just hand me a club.

I have no respect for any military or law enforcement officials.

Chris verdi out.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Chris Verdi said:


> Seal team 5 is a joke. Just hand me a club.
> 
> I have no respect for any military or law enforcement officials.


You're more than welcome to come out anytime to Coronado and make that statement. BTW, we stopped using clubs in The Middle Ages. Today's arsenal is far superior.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Eric K said:


> http://www.advocate.com/business/2016/2/15/states-lawmakers-say-uber-drivers-can-skip-lgbt-people


The only way a driver would know if they are lgbtq or whatever, is if couple of them engaging in lgbtq behavior in your back seat.

No driver has to put up with that.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Here's a math problem:
> A West Virginia couple move to California, establish residency, then get a divorce.
> 
> ...Are they still brother and sister???


Now that California was introduced the equation has a new non-binary gender. This will require analytic geometry to solve the problem. If we use the quadratic formula to represent marriage and the Pythagorean theorem to represent the siblings than yes, yes I do believe they are still brother and sister.

I suppose we could just watch tomorrow's episode of Jerry Springer and come to the same conclusion.



I_Like_Spam said:


> The only way a driver would know if they are lgbtq or whatever, is if couple of them engaging in lgbtq behavior in your back seat.


How about if there was only one pax that looked like this?


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You're more than welcome to come out anytime to Coronado and make that statement. BTW, we stopped using clubs in The Middle Ages. Today's arsenal is far superior.


Gladly. But nothing gets me harder then clubbing baby seals.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Now that California was introduced the equation has a new non-binary gender. This will require analytic geometry to solve the problem. If we use the quadratic formula to represent marriage and the Pythagorean theorem to represent the siblings than yes, yes I do believe they are still brother and sister.
> 
> I suppose we could just watch tomorrow's episode of Jerry Springer and come to the same conclusion.
> 
> ...


I'd pay thousands to have shredded abs like this.
Thousands of pennies. That's all I currently have.


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Of course news like this comes out of the backwoods of West Virginia. Too much inbreeding has caused serious mental illnesses to percolate. Haven't you seen how all the white locals are starting to look like rat faced humans?


Exactly. If they had been practicing same sex family sodomy, they wouldn't have children, even when a man or women married their same sex cousin, sister, brother or parent.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

I practice Bill Clinton's advise: "Don't ask, don't tell."

I have no idea what my pax' bedroom proclivities include...nor do I want to know.



ARD said:


> LGBTQITAOEA = lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender, queer, i'll, try, anything, once, *except, animals*


What's this? You discriminate against bestiality?


----------

